# .GIF Avatar Request



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Alright gentlmen, I need some hook ups. With my boy Martin Kampmann making his come back at 85 I'm thinking it is time for me to get myself a new avator. I like everyones sexy .gifs, and was wondering if someone could create a masterpiece for me. I'll give some sexy reputation to whoever is the nice man on campus and points when they matter.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HuPQ9yFbYps

Either at the beginning when he's shadow boxing the camera, or at 1 minute and 12 seconds where he knock a dude the eff out.

Watch the video to, you'll see that the man does have KO power!

Thanks!!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

bump it up baby.

anyone help a brother out?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I fyou can link me to an actual download of the video I could :\


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I fyou can link me to an actual download of the video I could :\


 
You can pull video off Youtube by using the online utility http://vixy.net/


----------

